

Convertible notes, standard deal docs, valuations - The Super Angel debate - ddodge
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/09/ron-conway-dave-mcclure-and-the-angel-investor-story.html

======
jedwhite
Geez it's rough when Don Dodge drops off the "new" page without so much as an
upvote, and it was a good post too!

~~~
dennisgorelik
If you say "not a big deal -- move on" -- it's definitely not as exciting read
as if you claim potential conspiracy.

